# Made the mistake of watching 6 ft under tonight



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Made mistake of watching 6 ft under, on HBO ,, If you have ever watched it.... If not one of the charactors had depression so bad the became psychotic... Talking to themselves.. They ended up having shock therapy... He had memory problems after that.

Shouldn't watch stuff like this I guess!


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I made the mistake of watching The Exorcist when I was in serious depersonalization mode back in the eighties. I know what you mean by movies bringing you down when you're vulnerable. Her catatonic appearance and the makers of this movie blatantly displaying images of mental hospital wards and medical procedures with great detail did a number on me. Not the mention the surreptitious pararallel imagery and subliminal split second demon frames; I still see them.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

....I'm staying away from A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Cloverstone said:


> I don't know what my problem is. :? My preferred type of movie or show is always a dark psychological drama. 6 feet under has always been one of my favourite shows. It makes me think, dream, desire and strive for more out of my life. That's just me though, I can see how it may be disturbing to our kind.


I have exactly the same Clover. Just thought to tell you so you are not alone in this and wondering maybe there's something wrong with you :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Dreamland said:


> Not the mention the surreptitious pararallel imagery and subliminal split second demon frames; I still see them.


How do you mean?

I saw it on TV and didn't notice anything but maybe the TV had that taken out. Could you see the frames then?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

The TV version is definitely edited. You need to see it on a nice big screen, no commercials. If you slow down the DVD during Father Karras' dream sequence(way before he meets the little girl in the movie) you can see two frames of a white scary looking spirit or apparition. Freaky. This same apparition appears later in the movie when he's performing the exorcism; again for a split second. As far as parallel imagery is concerned, when he visits his mother in the institution he sees all these catatonic pale schizophrenic patients with a look in their eyes as if their soul was removed. And it looks so real as if you're watching a good documentary film. When he's performing the exorcism later on they make the little girl look similar on her bed and they flash a frame for a split second of his mother on the bed in catatonic state. The makers of this film knew how to tap into our fears of being commited or somehow losing control by way off illness or something more sinister.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

kchendrix said:


> Shouldn't watch stuff like this I guess!


yeah...I watched a movie called "spun" the other night...it was about these crystal meth junkies...and the movie was shot s othat the speed went up and down and all over the place...and there was weird internal imagery.

it weirded me out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Cloverstone and Wendy...right there with ya


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

> yeah...I watched a movie called "spun" the other night...it was about these crystal meth junkies...and the movie was shot s othat the speed went up and down and all over the place...and there was weird internal imagery.


me too, just a couple of days ago! i thought it'd be fine coz i can cope with fear and loathing in las vegas again now. but there was too much screwing about with time. been having problems with time since. and that girl being tied to the bed for 4 days was a bit too claustrophic as well.


----------

